# chagrin tomorrow?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, really wanted to try and hit the chagrin tomorrow and most likely fish it all day. Looking at the flow rates and discharge, do you guys think it will be fishable? I'm new to this whole steelhead flyfishing thing, just looking for a little advice or pointers? Will the fish be back in their normal hangouts  or do you guys think most of them are swimming their way back after being swept out by that huge spike in flow?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

It will probably be fishable, but still a little on the dark/high side. Best bet is to check out the upper sections in the South Reservation since they tend to clear up faster than the lower sections.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep it will fish fine


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was planning on fishing the river in the mayfield area, out off of rogers rd. You guys think that water will be my best bet?


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

musclebeach22 said:


> I was planning on fishing the river in the mayfield area, out off of rogers rd. You guys think that water will be my best bet?


Fished Rogers rd. area this morning. Water is good and it was cold. No steel though.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Id be in the lower stretches between mouth and daniels to get any freshies from the warm weather.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Headed out to the chagrin this afternoon off of rogers rd. with a buddy for a couple hours but no hookups  he was throwing eggs and I was searching the waters with wooley buggers and scrambled egg pattern flies. Not a single nibble. Im brand new to the wold of steelhead fishing as well as fly fishing. If I'm doing something wrong I'd appreciate some criticism and advice. I know my flys are getting deep enough, I got hung up a number of times...water was clear and cold. Couldnt keep my eyelets from freezing.


----------



## Mudd Puppy (Apr 22, 2011)

I was in the south chagrin today and didn't have any luck. Water looked good, but couldn't get anything to bite.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

musclebeach22 said:


> Headed out to the chagrin this afternoon off of rogers rd. with a buddy for a couple hours but no hookups  he was throwing eggs and I was searching the waters with wooley buggers and scrambled egg pattern flies. Not a single nibble. Im brand new to the wold of steelhead fishing as well as fly fishing. If I'm doing something wrong I'd appreciate some criticism and advice. I know my flys are getting deep enough, I got hung up a number of times...water was clear and cold. Couldnt keep my eyelets from freezing.


muscle, try Vaselline on your guides. I keep some with some qtips in the car and don't have any issues anymore. I was in the same locale this afternoon and watched a guy pull 3 out while I got :S. I am new to the steelheading too. Check out this site, I think it had a lot of good info.


----------

